

Apple Q1 2012: $13.06 Billion Profit on $46.33 Billion in Revenue - georgekv
http://www.macrumors.com/2012/01/24/apple-reports-best-quarter-ever-in-q1-2012-13-06-billion-profit-on-46-33-billion-in-revenue/

======
yequalsx
The truly astounding statistic to me is that Apple sold 26% more Macs than the
same quarter a year ago. This while PC sales for other manufacturers declines
or remained stagnant. We expect to see increases in the tablet and smartphone
markets since those markets overall are increasing. But to increase 26% in a
stagnant sector is remarkable.

